# Silicone Lined Wooden Molds



## Guest

Do you remember this thread by Vicki,
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,1476.0.html

My husband built me wooden soap molds and lined them with silicone, it works PERFECTLY!!! No mineral oil, no lining, nothing but the silicone. I am just thrilled with my new silicone lined wooden molds, the soap just slides right out :biggrin Now I have all the custom molds I need for less than $20.

Christy


----------



## Sheryl

Really? I have thought about redoing my wooden molds. Do you have pics? How many times have you used yours since you did the silicone lining? Do you just turn the mold over and dump the soap out like a cake layer???

Pics please? purty please?

Sheryl


----------



## Guest

Sheryl the pics here are much better than I can do, http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=67762&hl= You will need to log in to see them and read the tutorial.

Christy


----------



## Sheryl

:cool :cool :cool Thanks so much Christy. I think I may have seen it before and forgot about it. Keep us posted on how your works. As soon as I can I will try to make me new wooden molds and silicone them. Really appreciate the link.

Sheryl


----------



## Anita Martin

My silicone lined molds didn't work. :/ But I think I may have used the wrong type stuff. :sigh I used a brand called Lexel. It was what the hardware store guy gave me when I asked for silicone. It does not say silicone on the label, but hey, what do I know? :really Dude said that's what it was. I lined plastic molds. The bad news is that I did a dragons blood soap and it stuck in the mold and when I finally got it out it had silicone junk all over it that I had to remove. :sniffle The good news is that the dragons blood was a dark soap and I could actually see all the little pieces of stuff to remove.  The other good news is that I never could really get all the silicone stuff out of my mold, but now my paper liner sticks to the mold and stays in place much better. :biggrin


----------



## Guest

I used Harvey's 100% Silicone Sealant on 3/8" AC plywood. My husband said it is the best kind.

I'm going to be soaping a lot so I'll keep everybody informed on how long the silicone lasts. I didn't believe it would work at first but after my test the silicone looks completely unaffected.

Christy


----------



## Sondra

I used exactly what is pictured on that site and mine work wonderful LOVE IT


----------



## Guest

Okay, I am convinced! I gotta get me some of those fancy molds.

So cool! 

Sara


----------



## Caprine Beings

I wonder if it would work on metal molds as well. If the surface was roughed up it might. Tammt


----------



## Kalne

I tried this but I couldn't get it on smooth enough for my liking. :/ My molds come apart too which made it a little more difficult getting the corners and such.


----------



## Sondra

my molds come apart also and was easy peasy to put on. used my fingers and smoothed it all out.


----------



## Kalne

I guess I'm just silicone challenged. :LOL Maybe I'll give it another try after the holidays. I sure would like not to have to line or spend money on linerless molds.


----------



## Caprine Beings

Hubby said this wouldn't work for me as he reminded me I cut the soap in the mold. BUMMER Tammy


----------



## Sondra

and why do you cut it in the mold?


----------

